# Motorhome furnishings a tasty treat?



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All,
As many of you pet owners will have seen from my recent postings, I'm the new owner of seven month old Jack Russell terrier... "Bobby"
I'm also the owner of "Homer" an older but equally lovely  Hymer S700.

A recent trial run, dog + motorhome day and night trips, have thrown up this question.. How when you guys are asleep or out of the van for any reason, do you prevent your beloved pooch from casually gnawing or nibbling on any of the tasty furnishings and melamine wood edges at floor level?

To be fair on Bobby, he hasn't done it yet....though I did catch him once, in my house. I caught him working on a table leg which he had severely damaged in seconds. In and around the home he generally has tastier treats/chews and toys to occupy him. Also he gets plenty of exercise which pretty much tames him. However in his most unsupervised area of my house, the kitchen there is little at ground level to distract him.....unlike a motorhome.

So how do you guys manage it?.... Is it all down to good training, or leaving enough tastier toys or chew distractions around , painting the surfaces with "dog off" or similar products. Maybe the only answer is to keep them crated when unsupervised or do you just go with the flow and "see the glass as already broken"

Aye the Flyingscotsman


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You only need to catch him at it the once and severely reprimand him. Just keep your eyes on him and make sure you catch him just about to or actually chewing, not once he has stopped.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Young dogs do want to chew so buy him a couple of toys and play with him using them, making it clear that they are his and he can play with them and chew them. Watch him carefully and if he tries to chew anything he shouldn't reprimand him and then give him a toy. It's impossible to stop him chewing. The best you can hope for is that he will chew what he is allowed to.

Give him an occasional rawhide chew, one of those should keep him busy and safe for a short while if you have to leave him, Alan.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

After a younger Bramble had gone through 2 coffee tables, sofa, dado rail, window sill and friends' pine stairs, we looked at the van and said "No way" ! One sniff when we got in and he was sorted out, yelling etc,
Having said that with a young puppy I reckon a crate is the only answer in a van. If not, you put up with it like we did in the house.
(we don't like crates) and our ground floor is open plan.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Well Flyingscotsman, 

This DID make me laugh! Sides hurt now. My Parson Jack Russell eats absolutely everything! Telling her off - reprimanding her makes NO difference whatsoever. She's probaby about 18mths - 2yrs.old now & a total hooligan. NOT like her predecessor. 
She's eaten all the toys that my last dog had for 12 yrs plus a few new ones. Also the draught excluder, a chunck out of the corner of the wall and last weekend, a 6inch diameter hole in my quilt cover! 
Fair do's, that was my fault for forgetting to put up the stairgate. 

Never left her alone in the campervan as I would need to crate her & I don't really like to use them. Times MAY change that view! 
She's never actually chewed anything in the van (yet) but she loves being outside on the tie-out cable watching everything that is going on & meeting people, children and other dogs. Gives her brain something to do I think. 

Jack Russells are a bit like Border Collies in that they are working dogs, and a teenage working dog gets BORED. 
Please let me know when you find the solution to your Jack problem! 

Chris & Tilly (aka the Hooligan)


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Chris... are you sure you've ever really told her off properly?


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Quite sure thank you. NOT the first Jack I've had so not a complete numpty.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Once past the teething stage which starts around 18 weeks, adult dogs chew because of anxiety/insecurity. Shouting or otherwise punishing is not a good way to deal with it 8O 

As has been said provide plenty of chew toys. Encourage their use by interacting with your dog when they are chewing them (ignoring a dog is the quickest way to extinguish a behaviour  ).

A prevention would be to crate and is very effective. Introduce the crate like it is the best toy in the world. Gradually increase the time spent in there by feeding and tossing toys in it. Most dogs love a den.

The DAP products are very effective at reducing anxiety.

If you catch your dog chewing, a sharp clap or other distracting noise and redirection to a chew toy is the best method. It is totally pointless to say anything once the deed is done and can cause the problem (anxiety) to get worse.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

A Nylabone is good for Bobby to chew on, we buy our puppy them as well as other things.

We did have a crate for her at the beginning but that has gone now.

Lindiwe is still chewing but most of the baby teeth I think have come out now so hopping she will be chewing the furniture less.

We keep reprimanding her but she is "wilful" ! However she doesn't seem to destroy her toys.

Have bought a travelling canvas crate for use in the mh but not sure how that will work. Planning just to use it will we are driving but not once we are stopped.

Try leaving Bobby short periods at the beginning and gradually extend.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have always used a crate or cage to train my youngsters they eventually feel quite safe in them if they are introduced to them correctly, I could not recommend leaving a rawhide chew with any dog unattended as they have been responsible for choking thousands of dogs. I always leave my dogs in a crate If I am going to be away for any length of time.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*motorhome furnishings a tasty treat*

The only permanent way to stop this is to have their teeth removed
GEOMAR


----------

